
Show HN: Nugget 3.0 – Browse 3450+ SaaS product ideas - jv22222
This is not the same product I released 2 years ago which was only an email list. Nugget 3.0 is an idea search engine, research tool and community.<p>Also, the 3.0 release meets the technical requirements of a Show HN since any HN user can instantly login via oauth using a Twitter, Facebook or Google and start playing :)<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nugget.one" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nugget.one</a><p>As soon as you are in you can start searching through 3450+ startup ideas and bookmark the ones you like.<p>I hope you enjoy and I&#x27;m interested to hear your feedback!<p>Thanks,
Justin
======
codedecorps
Many people have posted here with their needs for apps to help them in their
businesses. How did you get these people to use your site?

------
boaticus
Excellent work moving the ball forward on your vision here, Justin! I'm happy
to see the paywall come down and you making the 3,400-something app ideas free
to really spur people to take action. I also like the idea of the momentum
tracker.

